# Scope Mount for Buckmark



## uchacker11

I have had my buckmark for a while now and am wanting to put my red dot sight on it. This is the sight i have: http://tasco.com/single.cfm?s=Riflescopes&family=Red Dot&product=bkrd3022 However, i am not sure which mount i need for it. Can anyone help?


----------



## bruce333

If I understand the sight description correctly you'd need a weaver compatible mount. Like this:

http://www.jackweigand.com/bbm22.html


----------



## dondavis3

I just posted asking about this.

Is this the only scope mount you know of?

:smt1099


----------



## bruce333

Browning shows a couple different ones on their web site. listed under accessories.

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/catalog.asp?catalog_=J


----------



## dondavis3

Thank you for telling me.

I saw those and they say that they require weaver rings - I don't believe that the Red Dot optic's that I own (they mount to a picatinny rail mount) can use weaver rings.

Does any one know of any scope mount rails that a red dot scope that mounts picatinny rails and is a direct fit to my new Browning Buckmark?


:smt1099


----------



## bruce333

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=467423


----------



## dondavis3

bruce333 - :smt023

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## rx7dryver

bruce333 said:


> If I understand the sight description correctly you'd need a weaver compatible mount. Like this:
> 
> http://www.jackweigand.com/bbm22.html


These mounts are great! I use Weigand mounts for any application where I need to mount a scope on a handgun.


----------

